# Goose Hunting At Coteau lodge



## Fatt Dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

Has anyone used the Coteau lodge to goose hunt? Are they a good outfitter?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You may not be aware of this, but most members on this site are freelance hunters. Hence do not be surpised if nobody anwsers your question and expect to get flamed for asking it!

Anybody with any skill or equipment can hunt ND as hunting should be. Seek the game yourself, secure permission and hunt! :eyeroll:


----------



## Fatt Dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

All I asked was a question. I understand everything you said. However, I was asking about a place to stay and hunt? What if you do not not have the time to scout but will pay for a full up outfitter?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Fatt Dogg,

THis is not meant to be sarcastic.

It seems that if you can afford to pay "full up" for an outfitter, then why not take some of that money, take an extra day off and do some scouting and asking permission when you get here?


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

You will get bashed for not doing it yourself.

I would ask for a list of references. Ask if they have the names of people who didn't hit the peak of the migration and didn't limit every day.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Where is it based out of?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Not even going to comment on this one, just make sure if you find yourself a guide/outfitter, to stay south of hwy 2. Thanks.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Fatt Dogg,
ya still got that PM I sent you awhile back? You REALLY don't need an outfitter. Quite a few of the smaller towns have houses to rent out or a motel for lodging. Really consider the freelance thing before you spend all the extra on a guide that really isn't gonna do anything special for you. Hey,And I'm an out-of-stater saying this. :lol:

Alex


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

HonkerExpress said:


> Not even going to comment on this one, just make sure if you find yourself a guide/outfitter, to stay south of hwy 2. Thanks.


I-80 would be better yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry Fatt Dogg. I don't know any of the outfitters around ND . I have to apologize for my fellow North Dakotans being so horribly boorish, childish, selfish and rude! Can't even be civil when NOT giving you any kind of an answer! 
I realize that coming 1500 miles or so from the south and not knowing the country, that you might prefer to hook up with an outfitter. I personally have no problem with that, and undoubtedly a lot of these guys on this website do just that when travelling to Alaska, Wyoming or Canada to hunt. 
You might try this same question on another ND hunting/fishing website - at least you'll get civil answers and most people won't be rude! If any are, others will bash THEM!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I know the guy your talking about. I don't think he is leasing up land cheating the freelance. As far as I know he sticks to his own land. I don't have a problem with the services these guys provide, but I do have a problem when any of them try to hog the public resource. 
It looks like Habitat Hugger is a pot calling the kettle black. OK to insult fellow North Dakotans, but not nonresidents. It makes little difference to me, there are good and bad everywhere. If you come up I hope you have a great hunt and are not shoulder to shoulder with other people. That's the way we like it here, but with most of the wetlands dry there will be a lot of conflict this year. 
PM me if you have questions. Better than some, but even a good outfitter is selling a public resource when they charge for access. Guiding is ok, room is ok, meals are ok, access fee = unAmerican in my book.

As far as you coming to hunt I wish you the best.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They are located just east of McClusky.Their web site says they have thousands of acres of day leases.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

I got an idea.....stay in your own FREAKIN' state! :evil:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken, no kidding? The guy I thought this was told me he had no leases. Maybe I have mire wires crossed on who this is. I'll have to check that out. I have nothing good to say about these parasites and leasing.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

bobcat said:


> I got an idea.....stay in your own FREAKIN' state! :evil:


Please don't pay attention to posts like these. Some people obviously don't leave home much.

Tim Frantz runs the place and while the state is full of "bad apples" in the outfitter industry, he's one of the good ones. I'm sure you will see plenty of birds.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Bobcat, come on, :eyeroll:

This site can be a great learning tool, those types of comments don't help anyone, just discourages people from using the site


----------



## Tupe (Aug 19, 2005)

Tim is a good guy. If you want more info and an honest review of his opperation feel free to PM me, but I gave him and his family all teh thumbs up I have to offer. They are good folks.

As far as the other junk. Do some of you guys think about wht it would take for a guy from AR to bring a goose rig up there? Much less why he would have a Canada spread in AR in the first place?

I would just love to see what all the "Stay at home!" crew would say if MS LA and AR closed all their land to OOS hunters for the LAST two weeks of the season.

Oh, well.

Tupe


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, heres my opinion, I don't leave the state, I hunt free-lance, I don't see the point to pay someone to shoot some birds. If ya want to come up and you can't find a guide/outfitter, then give me a call and I would be more then happy to take ya out, FREE OF CHARGE. All I ask is that you put as much time in scouting as I do. Thats, it. Gas prices are actually going down, so I can take more time to scout, this speed scouting was getting old. lol. I would personally say you can do just as good without a guide, but thats just me. The invitation is on the table, if ya make it up, let me know. I always go room for another fellow hunter. Just look at the options before you pay someone to do the same thing certains people will do for free.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I know the guy your talking about. I don't think he is leasing up land cheating the freelance. As far as I know he sticks to his own land. I don't have a problem with the services these guys provide, but I do have a problem when any of them try to hog the public resource.
> .


I was fortunate enough to meet and talk hunting with Tim a few weeks ago.. He is definatly a straight up guy.. Like stated above I dont have problems with guys like Tim.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

One thing everyone has to remember is not everyone is setup to hunt and maybe they just want a once in a lifetime deal. For example, if I take a trip to the Caribbean and want to go for Marlin....I think it's safe to say I will strike out alone and will need some guidance.

There are times when Outfitters are needed. I'm not comfortable with the way the outfitting trend is going in ND, and for someone like Tim we will disagree on that, but as a person he's honest and he's in a good area.

To each their own, don't criticize someone for asking a simple question.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I know that for a first time visit you want to have a positive experience, however as an out of stater my self, I am fully aware of the fact that many on this site do not like nor do they want an out of stater in the state of ND, however it is in their opinion perfectly OK to travers state lines to do what ever the H--LL they want to do like snowmobile, fish, ride atv's, shooting sports, you name it!! Oh and buy lake homes!! However this is luckly enough only a handful of individuals, that with any luck at all and thank GOD, ND is pretty big; you will never run into them, while in the state of ND. However if you sift through all of the whining and boo hooing and all of the BS that is not served with cheese, or napkins, You will find that a vast majority of the individuals in the state will help you out, and they are nothing like the few whiners you have already encountered. As a matter of fact complete opposites!! Now with that said as you can see the type of people that you will encounter in ND will step up and help you out. Like a couple of the guys who stated that they would guide you for no fee, these kind of people normally have great hunting spots and will make your first visit one to remember. My other suggestion is to take time to go to town in the evenings go to the local establishments, have a couple of cocktails with the local boys introduce yourself make new friends and then keep in touch with them in the off season, not just a couple of weeks before hunting season. Then come up and hunt with your new friends the next year and they will teach you the way that the local boys like to hunt. I would strongly encourage you to take some the individuals who offered to take you hunting while you are here, up on their offer. Don't let some on this site scare you off with all their negative O.O.S. B.S. 90% to 95% percent of the folks in ND will stop and help you change a flat tire or run you to town to get your tire fixed and then give you a ride back again and probably even put it on for you. Half of my family is from ND and I have many friends up there and I personally do not know any one in the great state of ND that sounds like or acts like some on this site. The ones that whine and piss and moan are the ones that think that they own every F---ing duck, goose, or any other thing in the state that belong to no one. They also seem to be the ones that believe that they can run the state legislators, congress and many other forms of goverment better than any one currently in office however you do not see their names on ballots or on the door of the offices they claim to know more about. Guy's like Ron Gilmore, Bobcat, are the type to steer clear of, as you can see the rest of them can be very helpful, I am sure that when Chris Hustad started this website that he ment for it to be helpful and informational, not a bashing site for the select few residents who do not want out of staters there. My suggestion to you would be that you should read some of the posts from various areas here and then pm the ones that seem to be most helpful to others. I have not to date done a post like this one, however I guess that it finally got to me when a new person comes on here and asks for info and gets bashed by a couple of morons when he did not ask for the X marks spot location, when all he wanted to know was weather or not he was hooking up with a good outfitter or not. He just wanted to make sure that he was going have a good time and not have worry weather or not the guy was just taking his money and leaving him high and dry. It is too bad that no matter what the subject is some king sized A-HOLE has to come in and make it about res vs non-res. what a crock!! Too the select few of whom I am in reference to I have only one thing to say to you. " Go back to the rock you crawled out from under and stay there with your negative lifestyle and comments, no one here really cares any more, since this debate has been going on for over two years now on every single subject that comes along. Give it up you will not win and you will not change the way things are, the minority NEVER wins!!

To: Fatt Dogg I hope that your ND trip is one of the best experiences you will have in your life, they have alot more to offer than just good hunting don't forget to watch the sunset's they are some of the most spectacular sunsets anywhere in the USA, don't forget to talk to the locals and slow down while you are there they don't move fast so you shouldn't either, wave to the UPS driver your probably the only person he's seen in 30 miles, and for GOD SAKES don't shoot the roost or you will get your butt chewed be everyone!! Take only what you will eat or can give to those who can not partake in the outdoors any longer, it builds a good name in the community. Follow the simple lifestyle of the locals and I promise you will have a great time.

Later J.D.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Deja vu all over again.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Ive seen him on the outdoor channel :lol:

I still prefer the do it yourself way but  ya gotta do what ya gotta do!
Thats what i always tell my boss when i take a day off to hunt :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think I just saw them on TV. They had the ducks in the decoys but not many falling. I think it was on the Browning hunting show.


----------



## toad1966 (Jan 16, 2005)

As an out-of -stater All I can say is its a great state with great people. Enjoy your trip and don't pay any attention to the bobkittys of the state. NoDak rocks!!!!! Toad


----------



## Matrix (Jun 29, 2006)

Edited due to excessive fowl language.

Please READ THE RULES.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

dblkluk This thread is going down the sewer. Isn't it time to lock it?


----------



## Matrix (Jun 29, 2006)

Again, edited by admin


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll second that Old Hunter. I would guess Matrix will be following MT into the sunset. 
To me it looks like there are good and bad residents and non residents. If your a jerk your a jerk, your address doesn't have a lot to do with it.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i agree every state has plenty of bad apples

ive found most of the people on this site to be really helpful and i have learned alot about hunting


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sigh....how many of these threads are needed.

LOCKED


----------

